# Project S-RV-SE BloodRage WC MOD



## ProStock (Oct 24, 2009)

Here's sneek Peek of my 75% done Project for S-RV-SE BloodRage theme
im getting there still need somes dremel job for cables management & i need to create a back plane for sata hd's, side window will be a bit bigger 
& still need to finish up HTPC components for the front last 3 pictures are photoshop markup 
Sorry the red theme look orange but it's red seems my digital cam sux
Hope you like it Keep On Modding​


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 24, 2009)

Subscribed. Awesome job you've done so far, one of the better builds I've seen. Red on black is by far my favorite.


----------



## bigsharn (Oct 25, 2009)

I love it, the black on red makes it look pure evil


----------



## ProStock (Oct 25, 2009)

Thx guys


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 25, 2009)

Wicked!



My favourite colour scheme as well - really interested to see how this turns out - keep up the good work!


----------



## ProStock (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey Check out this great light mod one guy did on is Raven-01 pretty http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7meu2SsPo4


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

There's this thing that happens in my pants and I need to go now... omfg awesome.


----------



## BraveSoul (Oct 26, 2009)

nice mod  ,like the motherboard
---------------------------------------
share your ATI 5xxx results here|what is ur favorite 4x4 game|what video cards have you owned


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 27, 2009)

Come on we need some follow up pic's here. No water cooled ram, just do a split loop, restriction problem solved.


----------



## ProStock (Oct 27, 2009)

Hangon tight 

Still working on the Sata back plane for the HD's cage that's kinda tricky mod align all the Serial ATA Right-Angle Data and Power COMBO the right way 

Also im waiting for the acrylic window for the side panel & the red strip trim vinyl that goes all around the side window 

As far for the WC ram cooler the barbs ares aluminium 3/8 & i cant replace thems so i dont want galvanization or on my water loop too bad but i order Dominator Extended Fins in Red instead and the Corsair DOMINATOR GT dont run that hot at all so the new fins will do the trick just fine with the Airflow fans 
https://shop.corsair.com/store/item_view.aspx?id=1000790

Still trying to get my hugly hands on those special fitting 















stay tuned more to come


----------



## ProStock (Nov 16, 2009)

Somes update here's the Red filters mod i did on the front panel display i had to remove the front lenses on 2 devices but it turn out ok with the red filter alone 
and i try a red lightstrip muckup around the devices front bezel it look better in real sorry my digital camera sux & blured 
and i add a new LG Blu-ray Burner 8X  WH08LS20 
Side By Side first 2 pictures ares muckup photoshop the right picture is genuine blue color 
*let me know what you think about the red theme*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

OMFG!  subscribed


----------



## ProStock (Nov 18, 2009)

here's the muckup front bezel almost done devices not  powered yet


----------



## ProStock (Nov 28, 2009)

Heya guys while waiting for more parts i did somes mod on my G15 keyboard from Blue to RED 

and my Silverstone Raven mouse from blue to RED


----------



## ProStock (Nov 29, 2009)

Thx for the Cudos guys 

Update :

I order somes new headset today 
Roccat Kave Solid 5.1 Surround Sound Gaming Headset
http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Sound/ROCCAT-Kave/#crb_1

and im gona mod thems to fit the theme of my Project Paint & Leds will be mod 
here's somes muckup pics


----------



## roast (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm liking this build


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 7, 2009)

Love the colour co-ordination going on.

Got that board coming to me soon 

yay


----------



## ProStock (Dec 8, 2009)

Heya guys well here's a update for the 480 GTX & the trim +f 120mm Fans + Mouse Mod Done & Dominator Extended Fins in Red
the paint is base coat No Clear & as been Mixed with tinner so it's like Primer + i had micro aluminium in the paint for conductivity solution 
















zithe said:


> Holy crap! May be laziness, but what is that case!



Case is Silverstone Raven-01


----------



## zithe (Dec 8, 2009)

Holy crap! May be laziness, but what is that case!


----------



## ProStock (Dec 29, 2009)

Somes update i have install a Media Card Reader


----------



## ProStock (Aug 31, 2010)

Update the build is almost done Somes cables management & voila 
hope you like it


----------



## jcgeny (Aug 31, 2010)

the case looks very good , the 90* rotation seems to be a good idea , mostly for those having gtx4xx or hd5xxx because the video cards fan will eject air at top .
cables should need to use 90 * plugs for hdmi video like this one 






you should add two more fans at the base of case and connect them all six to a plug like this :


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh wow, that's awesome!


----------



## ProStock (Aug 31, 2010)

jcgeny said:


> the case looks very good , the 90* rotation seems to be a good idea , mostly for those having gtx4xx or hd5xxx because the video cards fan will eject air at top .
> cables should need to use 90 * plugs for hdmi video like this one
> 
> i dont need right angle HDMI Adapter i have a CrossFire  setup using 5870 Eyefinity 6 2GB
> so the cable bend perfect


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm with Binge; this is doing something dirrrrty to me...
Brilliant job ProStock, it looks like you've got every angle covered, that's a rig MANY men will be VERY jealous of


----------



## ProStock (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

Love the colors, flawlessly done bro


----------



## §€€¯|¯HË®™ (Sep 17, 2010)

*it' s great!!!!!!*


----------



## ProStock (Sep 11, 2011)

Rig Update


----------



## mATrIxLord (Sep 12, 2011)

really awesome job!!! thumbs up dude...


----------

